# Wheel site



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's another wheel site that lets you see what they'll look like on your car, even spinning!
http://www.autowaretech7.net/nextwheels/newstal.htm

Unfortunately, nothing I like, but it's fun anyway.


----------

